# Mad river on Monday



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I am planning on hitting the Mad on Monday 2/11 or Wednesday 2/13 around noon till dark. Anyone want to meet up?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Gotta work.......or I would. But I'm going today.....


----------



## christianfishn (Apr 23, 2011)

I ended up going out that day, did you have any luck?


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I fished from 2 to dark-no luck nymphing- caught to small ones on a cone head olive wooly and one on a bead head black wooly.


----------



## NiceCatchAustin (Jan 20, 2013)

gahannafly said:


> I fished from 2 to dark-no luck nymphing- caught to small ones on a cone head olive wooly and one on a bead head black wooly.


Faired better than me! Got skunked fishing Clear Creek today. Still felt great to get out on the water as always though!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

NiceCatchAustin said:


> Faired better than me! Got skunked fishing Clear Creek today. Still felt great to get out on the water as always though!


How muddy was Clear Creek?


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Clear Creek was crystal clear and a tad low.


----------



## NiceCatchAustin (Jan 20, 2013)

^^^what merf said


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a photo of one of the two beauties I caught this day on a wooly bugger. Small but better than nothing. 
Also, here is a photo of some of the saugeye I caught on the fly a couple years ago at a local spill way-all on a #12 devil bugs trailing behind a chartreuse and white clouser minnow-who knew!


----------

